# Pewdiepie



## kkate (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone like Pewdiepie or watch him? 
In my opinion, he kind of overreacts too much. What are your thoughts on him?


----------



## radical6 (Mar 11, 2014)

pewdiepie is trash


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

oh gosh no too many penises


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 11, 2014)

He's always over-reacted, but now I think a lot of it can be forced since it's his job (??)... I used to watch him but ever since YT started shoving him in my face, I kind of stopped (i.e. new accounts would automatically be subscribed to Pewdiepie). The material also became less interesting for me ><. He's funny buuuut... not my cup of tea anymore!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't really watch his vids but I did watch one video and it was quite funny x3 
I do prefer other youtubers though c:


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 11, 2014)

He used to be worse than he is now, but he's still kind of... Crazy, but I feel like most of it is forced. I've seen Felix on videos and he acts COMPLETELY different than he does when playing games for his channel; I don't like his style but I also don't think he's a bad person.


----------



## kkate (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree. other youtubers deserve the attention he has right now


----------



## Farobi (Mar 11, 2014)

he seems so forced omg

but I still watch some of his videos. esp walking dead cause I'm too poor to buy the game haha


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2014)

PewDiePie is simply amazing!


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2014)

Take your pick.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think new accounts are auto-subscribed to him?

You should contrast his earliest videos (his first Amnesia playthrough) to what he's putting out now. Huge difference.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 11, 2014)

never watched, never will. looks annoying


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

He's immature. But I guess it is his job. It's better than working in an office.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 11, 2014)

Literally the worst gaming commentator on YouTube. He brings nothing to the table, but make stupidly annoying faces and yell about barrels, rape, and penises. That's all he does. Anyone can do that. Heck, the only people who enjoy his content are immature 13 year old kids or girls who think they have a chance with him because they find him attractive.

It's a shame that other content creators that pump out amazing video after amazing video on the regular(i.e. the Creatures, Jesse Cox, wowcrendor, etc) have to take a backseat to some talent less hack who makes millions just to scream in a foreign language and dress like a girl.

/rant


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

i watched like one video, not my thing.

i can't really judge though.


----------



## puppy (Mar 12, 2014)

i only watch his content when he does serious playthroughs like the walking dead 
he's a nice enough guy but it is easy to get tired of his crude humor. the yelling never bothered me.
i guess probably th only good thing i have to say about him is that it looks like he has a lot of fun when he plays and i can respect that??


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 12, 2014)

Uh, well, I remember when he first joined Youtube, his first series was playing the original Amnesia, no customs or anything else, and if you compare those videos to now...it's amazing how different he seems. He was very toned down and quiet when he first started making videos, and those were the ones I enjoyed watching. I wouldn't be able to watch him nowadays, to each their own though.


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 12, 2014)

Never seen his stuff, but I have too many other YouTube commentators to watch, haha.
That's what he does, right?


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

Meh, the only thing I saw of him was prop hunt. :v

Other than that he seems to have a penis obsession. (obvious in his Draw My Life)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 12, 2014)

He used to be awesome, but his videos are a little annoying now. I'll occasionally watch his stuff, but I usually stick to other youtubers.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

I think he's funny but he's changed too much. Watching him play 'Bully' and 'happy wheels' was hilarious ~ I don't think him acting immature is bad either. I know guys like that in real life who're nice but act just as immature as he does, but I have to say that he's changed a lot... I never really subscribed to him (but then, I rarely subscribe to anyone) since I don't usually watch gamers on youtube.


----------



## RobRob (Mar 12, 2014)

My ex girlfriend and I ended up playing a few games of Swapples on OMGPOP against Pewdiepie and his girl. Twas kinda cool! I'm not a big fan personally, but my girlfriend at the time was. A neat little experience :]


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 12, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Literally the worst gaming commentator on YouTube. He brings nothing to the table, but make stupidly annoying faces and yell about barrels, rape, and penises. That's all he does. Anyone can do that. Heck, the only people who enjoy his content are immature 13 year old kids or girls who think they have a chance with him because they find him attractive.
> 
> It's a shame that other content creators that pump out amazing video after amazing video on the regular(i.e. the Creatures, Jesse Cox, wowcrendor, etc) have to take a backseat to some talent less hack who makes millions just to scream in a foreign language and dress like a girl.
> 
> /rant



Aaand backing this up. He is utter garbage/scum. Can't stand to even see his name. He has too much influence on YT and his fans are all rabid morons. (NOTE: Probably not anyone here, but I mean the vast majority that comment on other YT channels screeching praise about him and bashing others)


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 12, 2014)

I think he's awsome but I havent watched any of his videos lately coz thier just boring.


----------



## ChazSchmidt (Mar 12, 2014)

Nah I find him annoying. I'm a Rooster Teeth kind of guy


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 13, 2014)

I didn't even know who he was, I watched one of his videos last night and it was like really? people like this?. I stumbled on him from graveyardgirl? I think most of his fan base HAS to be 15 year olds lol I found him very forced and overly dramatic. Sort of like that annoying kid in high school who did weird stuff so everyone paid attention to him


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 13, 2014)

I like his videos, they always put a smile on my face even if they are crazy and what not >~<
He is proberly my favourite gaming channel but then again I do t really watch any one but him and a few others so I can't really say anything bad about anyone else because I have never watched them


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

OH YEAH did I mention his "bro army" (mostly in the comment section) are immature AF wow


----------



## Lauren (Mar 13, 2014)

I love him so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> OH YEAH did I mention his "bro army" (mostly in the comment section) are immature AF wow



Immature? Your opinion you're entitled to but I do not see my self as immature, I enjoy watching his videos and he's been the reason I've bought various games. You can't say theyre all immature as that is incorrect.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

Not all of course. Just most of what I've seen in the comment section ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

in fact. i enjoy watching his videos (well, some of them anyway ;p ), it's just that most of his fans are really hostile to those who don't like him as much.


----------



## harime (Mar 13, 2014)

I feel like the only one who appreciates Pewdiepie here OTL //now i feel kind of embarrassed to even say I like his videos.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 13, 2014)

It's rather the same for any fan army.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm rather more a fan of videogamedunkey if I'm feeling the need for ******** videos, because dunkey is actually funny sometimes while pewdiepie is just an idiot


----------



## Mollypop (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm subscribed to a ton of gamers and was really surprised to learn that PewDiePie was the most popular. There are so many high production channels out there and I was expecting PewDiePie to at least have some awesome content to be number one. I guess it doesn't work like that, sadly. 

These guys are my favourite at the moment.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 13, 2014)

My favourite gaming group has to be the LAN Party crowd, who are the same people behind Rocketjump and CorridorDigital.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

tsundere said:


> pewdiepie is trash



AGREED.

The overreacting thing got old.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow a lot of people don't really like him.......
But the "Bro army" in the comment do get really aggressive, but still I like his channel 

- - - Post Merge - - -



harime said:


> I feel like the only one who appreciates Pewdiepie here OTL //now i feel kind of embarrassed to even say I like his videos.



Yay, some one else that likes him (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Kit (Mar 13, 2014)

I like him, but I like some Youtubers better
More Youtubers need love


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

Wut's a poodiepai.


----------



## UchiCherry (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not a fan.
I know 9 year old girls that watch PewDiePie...
Personally I think the content is a bit inappropriate, I first saw his videos when a 9 year old girl came round my house...


----------



## analytic (Mar 13, 2014)

his jokes are forced and his "apology" about the rape jokes went down the drain like two videos later. he's one of my least favorite people.


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 13, 2014)

He made some jokes I don't like, but..

I still love him. //shrug


----------



## analytic (Mar 13, 2014)

ah, and I feel like he's the Justin Bieber of the gaming community. He did some really bad stuff, but his fans excuse it and pass it off.


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

Well he does contribute to charity with his 'Bros', have some funny gaming moments but when it comes to Horror games such as Amnesia, I think he over-reacts a _bit_ too much. 
Some of it is hilarious, but don't ever write a comment hating Pewdiepie on YT.
They will go all *****y on yo' asses


----------



## Farobi (Mar 19, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Well he does contribute to charity with his 'Bros', have some funny gaming moments but when it comes to Horror games such as Amnesia, I think he over-reacts a _bit_ too much.
> Some of it is hilarious, but don't ever write a comment hating Pewdiepie on YT.
> They will go all *****y on yo' asses


Actually I agree with all of this.


I'm anticipating his next walking dead walkthrough. Not much on his commentary, but the game itself lol. Can anyone recommend some other good gaming youtubers?


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 19, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Actually I agree with all of this.
> 
> 
> I'm anticipating his next walking dead walkthrough. Not much on his commentary, but the game itself lol. Can anyone recommend some other good gaming youtubers?



People seem to like Markiplier a lot, I like his older videos more than his newer ones, but I guess he's a pretty nice guy supposedly who donates to charity a lot. cr1TiKaL is also pretty interesting in that his reactions to things is extremely deadpanned and monotone, so instead of overreacting to horror games like most LPers, he's generally underwhelmed. I used to watch Two Best Friends, they have a lot of funny playthroughs and I tend to like Youtubers that play in pairs nowadays, because they can go off one another with their commentary. The Jaboody Show started playing video games as well (the people behind the Jaboody commercial dubovers), and they're pretty funny. I don't like many LPers, I guess my list of suggestions is rather short. Also I'm not sure if you're a big fan of commentary versus the gameplay itself. XD;


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2014)

analytic said:


> ah, and I feel like he's the Justin Bieber of the gaming community. He did some really bad stuff, but his fans excuse it and pass it off.


Pretty much this, But hey. Atleast he's not #1 on Youtube anymore.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFbVKL-Meo0

basically (language warning)

probably one of the most untalented and unfunny internet celebrity hacks undeserving of their popularity up there with Ray William Johnson and Doug Walker (though at least both of them can act like decently normal human beings)


----------



## keepitshay (Mar 20, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I'm anticipating his next walking dead walkthrough. Not much on his commentary, but the game itself lol. Can anyone recommend some other good gaming youtubers?



You've probably heard of him/seen him in other videos but ChaoticMonki (Cryaotic now) does some really good quality playthroughs. He's also one of those people who doesn't talk during like cutscenes and stuff like that . (He also does amazing readings of creepypastas if you're interested.)

Anywho! I like Pewds idk like someone else said he does make jokes that I don't necessarily agree with but his videos make me laugh so yeah.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 20, 2014)

My son likes to watch Chuggaconroy, and one day he somehow found his way to pewdie.  I'm sure the look on my face was priceless when I heard what was coming from his kindle.  So, Pewdie is banned in this house. (but my kid is way younger than most posters here, I'm wagering)


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 20, 2014)

I personally find him hilarious （＾ν＾）I just you should watch the youtubers that make YOU laugh in particular and not be so hosile against people who don't have the same opinion as you. We all have different opinions on what is funny and what is not, so why make fun of others who simply like people that you don't and somehow feel the need to bag on the you tubers themselves who have done nothing wrong?
I'll watch what I like and you can watch what you enjoy, we don't need to fight over who's better because in the end it's all about who you personally enjoy the most, not what anyone else thinks about it. ( ^ω^ )


----------



## analytic (Mar 20, 2014)

I still despise him, mostly because of his offensive jokes. I hate how his fans excuse his actions.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't like him, and ninety percent of his fanbase are jerks who overreact to one bad comment about him.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't care for that YouTube famous ****, but man he is rolling in the ****ing cash.  I'm not sure if to be impressed or confused.


----------



## kasane (Mar 22, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> I don't care for that YouTube famous ****, but man he is rolling in the ****ing cash.  I'm not sure if to be impressed or confused.



He isn't trying to overabuse it, I guess. 
I mean, he doesn't point out everytime that he is 'better than everyone', or brags about him being the 'number one subscribed channel'. 
Offensive jokes, some are funny, but of course, he doesn't exactly mean every word of it?


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 22, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Can anyone recommend some other good gaming youtubers?



If you're not watching UberHaxorNova or the Creatures, you should probably get the **** off of YouTube.



Mewmewmewm said:


> I personally find him hilarious （＾ν＾）I just you should watch the youtubers that make YOU laugh in particular and not be so hosile against people who don't have the same opinion as you. We all have different opinions on what is funny and what is not, so why make fun of others who simply like people that you don't and somehow feel the need to bag on the you tubers themselves who have done nothing wrong?
> I'll watch what I like and you can watch what you enjoy, we don't need to fight over who's better because in the end it's all about who you personally enjoy the most, not what anyone else thinks about it. ( ^ω^ )



You're 14. Your validity and opinion went out the window as soon as you posted. Not to mention you're pretty much the same kind of people I ranted about in my first post on this thread.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

He's quite funny in my opinion. I enjoy watching his Fridays with Pewdiepie videos. ^__^


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 22, 2014)

Inaudible Whispers said:


> He's quite funny in my opinion. I enjoy watching his Fridays with Pewdiepie videos. ^__^









- - - Post Merge - - -

Just messin'


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Ugh. Just seriously screw him. He overreacts, the **** jokes are just... so overrused and I'd rather not watch a guy who opens his videos by saying ''my name is peewdiepie'' in an annoying way. I hate people who start their videos by doing a stupid noise like Dadcubed & Pewds. 
Even though I gotta respect pewds, since he has donated cash and such.

Also the fanbase.. ****ing disgusting. Those little ****s go out of their way to threathen his girlfriend, even though I can easily admit I don't like her either. But still that's unacceptable. 
His girlfriend posts some ****ty videos of her shoe collection. Meh.

Apparently he's playing through Stick of truth right now. I would probably kill myself while watching that considering how much poop jokes the game has and how he'd react to them. 
I adore stick of truth though, buying it asap <-<


----------



## keepitshay (Mar 22, 2014)

Like I don't understand why some people are bashing people for liking his videos... it's literally like saying "well I don't like spaghetti therefore you're dumb for liking spaghetti." At the end of the day it's an *opinion* and people are allowed to have their own. There's not a certain age you have to be to have an opinion so an argument saying that someone's age invalidates their opinion is kinda invalid in itself. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

I like him and yh his jokes are stupid and he over reacts sometimes but he still seems like
a nice guy.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

keepitshay said:


> Like I don't understand why some people are bashing people for liking his videos... it's literally like saying "well I don't like spaghetti therefore you're dumb for liking spaghetti." At the end of the day it's an *opinion* and people are allowed to have their own. There's not a certain age you have to be to have an opinion so an argument saying that someone's age invalidates their opinion is kinda invalid in itself. But hey, that's just my opinion.


Well we teenagers tend to like this kinda stupid stuff. Besides most of Pewdiepies subscribers really are young teenagers who lust for his face. More mature people do not approve of his jokes either x3
I usually respect others opinions, but when it comes to stuff like Pewdiepie, Feminism, Religion I just want to point at the door and say leave.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 22, 2014)

You just gotta love Pewdiepie


 But those fanfics on Wattpad...


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 22, 2014)

If you don't like PewDiePie, then it's probably because you're not in his target demographic (which appears to be 13 year old girls, by the looks of it). I watched his videos a while ago (and - shock horror - I was 13) and I have to admit, some of his earlier videos are marginally better than his recent ones. I don't like him because I feel like all he does is just get paid to scream loads over stupid videogames which aren't even scary, and it's just annoying: Not funny. I really don't like the fact his fans tried to defend him after he made numerous rape jokes (and I know he did make an apology video for it but still...) I know that some people throw huge hissyfits over it, but I'm just gonna say that making jokes about rape, mental illnesses or anything that greatly affects peoples lives on a day to day basis, you really cannot excuse this. 

It just makes me think, there are people out there who do genuinely work hard creating unique content for YouTube yet don't even make as much money as he is. I don't really like many people on YouTube anyway as it is... So...


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Himari said:


> If you don't like PewDiePie, then it's probably because you're not in his target demographic (which appears to be 13 year old girls, by the looks of it). I watched his videos a while ago (and - shock horror - I was 13) and I have to admit, some of his earlier videos are marginally better than his recent ones. I don't like him because I feel like all he does is just get paid to scream loads over stupid videogames which aren't even scary, and it's just annoying: Not funny. I really don't like the fact his fans tried to defend him after he made numerous rape jokes (and I know he did make an apology video for it but still...) I know that some people throw huge hissyfits over it, but I'm just gonna say that making jokes about rape, mental illnesses or anything that greatly affects peoples lives on a day to day basis, you really cannot excuse this.
> 
> It just makes me think, there are people out there who do genuinely work hard creating unique content for YouTube yet don't even make as much money as he is. I don't really like many people on YouTube anyway as it is... So...


I haven't heard of the rape jokes pewdie had to apologize about, but I bet Onision has made some worse ones. That dude is simply.. ****ed up


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I haven't heard of the rape jokes pewdie had to apologize about, but I bet Onision has made some worse ones. That dude is simply.. ****ed up



Onision is up there in trash status with the likes of Shane Dawson, Pewdiepie, and most other vloggers.

I can tolerate *some* Jenna Marbles videos. I just can't stand her annoying voice.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

To be honest I adore him. I think he's hilarious and ridiculously down to earth, and his content hasn't gone downhill like 90% of the other popular youtubers have. 
I don't understand how he doesn't treat people horribly and how he doesn't have a huge ego, with the ridiculous amount of hate he gets from people, and sometimes his fans if they don't get a video on time or something. I have friends who make gaming videos/produce music.. etc for Youtube, and they've told me how ridiculously hard it is to film and produce a video - let alone more than one a week. And Felix does it all on his own.

I think people think that just because he is on a screen he automatically isn't a human being like them. He makes offensive jokes, I get it. But they're *just jokes*. It gets serious when people send him death threats and abuse his fans for no reason. 

*He overreacts because that's what made him famous and that is what people want and like. Youtube is his job, how he earns money to live his life, remember. *

If you don't like him, don't watch him - simple as. 


The death threats and harassment are not needed, ever.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> To be honest I adore him. I think he's hilarious and ridiculously down to earth, and his content hasn't gone downhill like 90% of the other popular youtubers have.
> I don't understand how he doesn't treat people horribly and how he doesn't have a huge ego, with the ridiculous amount of hate he gets from people, and sometimes his fans if they don't get a video on time or something. I have friends who make gaming videos/produce music.. etc for Youtube, and they've told me how ridiculously hard it is to film and produce a video - let alone more than one a week. And Felix does it all on his own.
> 
> I think people forget that just because he is on a screen he isn't a human being. He makes offensive jokes, I get it. But they're *just jokes*. It gets serious when people send him death threats and abuse his fans for no reason.
> ...



I agree with you 100%!


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 22, 2014)

Good person, annoying content (to me) and when people in my school obsess over him I just dislike seeing it more xD​


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> I think people forget that just because he is on a screen he isn't a human being. He makes offensive jokes, I get it. But they're *just jokes*. It gets serious when people send him death threats and abuse his fans for no reason.



Just because they are jokes doesn't mean it excuses them and makes them okay to say, or excuses him for using such foul and profane language (or used to use (mainly the rape jokes)), what's sickening is the fact that there are so many younger viewers watching his content that will probably pick up on these jokes and actually find them hilarious without realizing how they impact someone. These things affect and damage peoples LIVES, some find it difficult to ever recover. They're not something to just joke around about and treat lightly because they are ongoing problems happening in the world around us. It just makes a person feel like a joke, or that the whole situation is just a mere joke. Just like making racist comments or jokes that are racist aren't funny or anything like that. It's just not needed. I feel like if someone is GENUINELY funny then they don't need to use profanities to get a good laugh: They just genuinely need to say and do funny things that may be innocent and pure.

I know the whole "rape joke" scenario was a while ago now but... Still. 

Although I do agree that death threats are not necessary. That's just as immature if anything.


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

I enjoy watching him. That is all I will say.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 22, 2014)

PewdiePie is staying in Brighton (within Britain's coast) and I live in Brighton & Hove (Everybody classes Hove to be within Brighton, however they are two different places. Years ago they used to be two different towns, but now as the infrastructure has expanded so vastly they are classed as one big town altogether)

And guess who is planning to settle down in Hove?
(I LIVE IN HOVE)

Pewdiepie 

(in truth, I'm not really a fan. It'll feel good to be living in the same town as the most subscribed user on youtube in internet history.)


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey. Atleast pewds doesn't film his girlfriend having a seizure, make his girlfriend lose her job to help him with his channel and then dump her leaving her without any kind of way to get income even though he signed a contract, make his new girlfriend get herself anorexic for him, label every person who disagrees with him a hater and such.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> I enjoy watching him. That is all I will say.



Angel Beats and pewdiepie eh? Gotta disagree strongly with both


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Himari said:


> Just because they are jokes doesn't mean it excuses them and makes them okay to say, or excuses him for using such foul and profane language (or used to use (mainly the rape jokes)), what's sickening is the fact that there are so many younger viewers watching his content that will probably pick up on these jokes and actually find them hilarious without realizing how they impact someone. These things affect and damage peoples LIVES, some find it difficult to ever recover. They're not something to just joke around about and treat lightly because they are ongoing problems happening in the world around us. It just makes a person feel like a joke, or that the whole situation is just a mere joke. Just like making racist comments or jokes that are racist aren't funny or anything like that. It's just not needed. I feel like if someone is GENUINELY funny then they don't need to use profanities to get a good laugh: They just genuinely need to say and do funny things that may be innocent and pure.
> 
> I know the whole "rape joke" scenario was a while ago now but... Still.
> 
> Although I do agree that death threats are not necessary. That's just as immature if anything.



It's people's perception of comedy, and what is funny.
Personally I have a really dark sense of humor and I can actually take a joke. (Unlike what seems like a lot of people on here) 

I know what the difference between a joke and a serious rape/sexist/racist/homophobic..etc comment is.

And about the younger viewers thing isn't his fault. Parents should monitor what their kids are watching and saying and teach them what is right and wrong to do and say. It isn't his responsibility to raise other people's children. 

Even so, why do people act like swearing isn't the norm around groups of young children nowadays? They hear those things in person all the time. There are so much worse things on the internet.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

I watch him every once in a while if he is playing a game that looks interesting to me or a game I love. I got hooked on him a while back because of his slender vids and also his stanley parables vids. For me tho I find that if I watch to much of him at once it loses all of its entertainment value so I don't watch much of him.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Hey. Atleast pewds doesn't film his girlfriend having a seizure, make his girlfriend lose her job to help him with his channel and then dump her leaving her without any kind of way to get income even though he signed a contract, make his new girlfriend get herself anorexic for him, label every person who disagrees with him a hater and such.



Which one was this? There seems to be a surge in vile popular youtubers lately #alexday #tommilsom


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

I dislike how Pewds swears, but besides that, he is entertaining.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> It's people's perception of comedy, and what is funny.
> Personally I have a really dark sense of humor and I can actually take a joke. (Unlike what seems like a lot of people on here)
> 
> I know what the difference between a joke and a serious rape/sexist/racist/homophobic..etc comment is.
> ...



I feel as though a lot of people just complain about comedy because they're bored and they can.

If somebody had told a dark joke 10 years ago and nobody found it funny, it would awkwardly pass by. Now, there'd be on average 25-60 paragraphs of dull boring people complaining and voicing their unwanted opinions.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Hey. Atleast pewds doesn't film his girlfriend having a seizure, make his girlfriend lose her job to help him with his channel and then dump her leaving her without any kind of way to get income even though he signed a contract, make his new girlfriend get herself anorexic for him, label every person who disagrees with him a hater and such.



oh I searched it ok I knew Onision was absolutely vile anyway ahah.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 22, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> oh I searched it ok I knew Onision was absolutely vile anyway ahah.


Ain't he just a wonderful guy? x3 I would be more worried about teenagers watching Onision than Pewdiepie. I mean females do lust for his face aswell.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Ain't he just a wonderful guy? x3 I would be more worried about teenagers watching Onision than Pewdiepie. I mean females do lust for his face aswell.



Eww I certainly DO NOT.
He's putrid ._.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Ain't he just a wonderful guy? x3 I would be more worried about teenagers watching Onision than Pewdiepie. I mean females do lust for his face aswell.



I won't lie about the fact that both are attractive. But Onision is vile. There are so many youtubers (not to be sexist but they are almost all male) who are just disgusting and who abuse their fame. 

For anyone that hadn't heard already, Tom Milsom (Not really that famous but you know) essentially raped and sexually abused an underage fan he met at Vidcon, and Alex Day (Couldn't stand him anyway) had like 3 girlfriends at once and used one girl so he could stay at her house, while "doing things" with another girl in their house and he then kicked her out to permanently leave her for the other girl, after making her quit her job to help him with his videos. 

There are loads more but those two were fairly recent~


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> I won't lie about the fact that both are attractive. But Onision is vile. There are so many youtubers (not to be sexist but they are almost all male) who are just disgusting and who abuse their fame.
> 
> For anyone that hadn't heard already, Tom Milsom (Not really that famous but you know) essentially raped and sexually abused an underage fan he met at Vidcon, and Alex Day (Couldn't stand him anyway) had like 3 girlfriends at once and used one girl so he could stay at her house, while "doing things" with another girl in their house and he then kicked her out to permanently leave her for the other girl, after making her quit her job to help him with his videos.
> 
> There are loads more but those two were fairly recent~



omg, youtubers???
wth that's freaking wild?? don't really like to bother with Youtube unless I'm really bored ._.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Netflix said:


> omg, youtubers???
> wth that's freaking wild?? don't really like to bother with Youtube unless I'm really bored ._.



That isn't even on the weird side of youtube, which is the worst bit.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Such disgusting people are treated like the sperm of Jesus by their fans. So fricking disgusting.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 22, 2014)

I like Cryaotic's LPs! He's generally chill with PewDiePie so I checked out his LPs, but I absolutely cannot get into his videos. I feel like he's one of those people who talk way too loud and you're just kind of cringing downwards when they're talking. I don't understand his kind of humor (that's a lie, most kids in my generation have experienced a phase where if something was random, it was funny), but it's nice that he does try to make people laugh! (ahaha...)


While I dislike pewdie as a LPer, I don't dislike him too much as a human. As someone who is a sister of a semi-known cosplayer, the hate you get from people is horrendous. Even if you actively try to remain a good person, someone will /always/ find a reason to spit on you. I never understood this until I observed it myself.

The constant pressure of people who admire you, people who creep on you, people who pretend to know you, people who trash your friends just because they get to be close to you, people who hate you when you've never hurt them, people who spend hours trying to break you- try to forgive those who are famous, even if they snap and get angry sometimes. It's easy to tell people to "just ignore them", but literally, it's not escapeable unless you unplug yourself from the net entirely. Most of these guys are just guys who started out as people who wanted to play and share their game experiences, and many still are! :< I see PewDiePie actively trying to fix the harm he's done by tasteless jokes and cultivating a rabid fandom, which is actually a nice thing to do.

there are exceptions with certain people however so /shrug


----------



## Princess Weeb (Mar 22, 2014)

Darumy said:


> I like Cryaotic's LPs! He's generally chill with PewDiePie so I checked out his LPs, but I absolutely cannot get into his videos. I feel like he's one of those people who talk way too loud and you're just kind of cringing downwards when they're talking. I don't understand his kind of humor (that's a lie, most kids in my generation have experienced a phase where if something was random, it was funny), but it's nice that he does try to make people laugh! (ahaha...)



To be honest I'll probably hate him in a year or so. It was the same with Shane Dawson and Ray William Johnson..etc.
People go through phases with youtubers, I can't stand the videos from either of those two now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I don't find him funny at all plus I'm not as avid in gaming as he is so is just some hyper kid for me.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 22, 2014)

Melleia said:


> To be honest I adore him. I think he's hilarious and ridiculously down to earth, and his content hasn't gone downhill like 90% of the other popular youtubers have.
> I don't understand how he doesn't treat people horribly and how he doesn't have a huge ego, with the ridiculous amount of hate he gets from people, and sometimes his fans if they don't get a video on time or something. I have friends who make gaming videos/produce music.. etc for Youtube, and they've told me how ridiculously hard it is to film and produce a video - let alone more than one a week. And Felix does it all on his own.
> 
> I think people think that just because he is on a screen he automatically isn't a human being like them. He makes offensive jokes, I get it. But they're *just jokes*. It gets serious when people send him death threats and abuse his fans for no reason.
> ...



It's not that hard to edit a video. Time consuming? Yes. Hard? No. I LP'd for a few months and I edited the hell out of my videos. Not to mention his vids are only 5-15 minutes long to begin with. Hell, one of my favorite LP'ers uploads 5-6 fifteen to twenty minute episodes A DAY. How many does Pewds upload... one about every other day?

And I admit the death threats are kinda bad, but when your fanbase and content are just AS bad... it kind of warrants the negative attention he receives. Sure he's a good person, but that doesn't excuse the fact that his content is ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I've noticed that the majority of the people who defend him are non-Americans.

What's that say? Lol


----------



## Sunsu (Mar 23, 2014)

I used to watch Pewdiepie, then I moved on to Roosterteeth Let's Plays, and then to Game Grumps. I've kinda stopped watching all three of them now, but they were all very different styles and personalities. I enjoyed them all over all, but these days it's just meh. 

However, I can see how Pewdiepie seems over rated and like he overreacts. I was still a fan of it anyways. It made me lol.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 23, 2014)

Melleia said:


> To be honest I adore him. I think he's hilarious and ridiculously down to earth, and his content hasn't gone downhill like 90% of the other popular youtubers have.
> I don't understand how he doesn't treat people horribly and how he doesn't have a huge ego, with the ridiculous amount of hate he gets from people, and sometimes his fans if they don't get a video on time or something. I have friends who make gaming videos/produce music.. etc for Youtube, and they've told me how ridiculously hard it is to film and produce a video - let alone more than one a week. And Felix does it all on his own.
> 
> I think people think that just because he is on a screen he automatically isn't a human being like them. He makes offensive jokes, I get it. But they're *just jokes*. It gets serious when people send him death threats and abuse his fans for no reason.
> ...


I'd agree with you but I can't speak at all because apparently being 14 allows me to not have an opinion according to MrKisstoefur.
Sorry (-｡-;


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't even know who he s


----------



## Taycat (Mar 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I'd agree with you but I can't speak at all because apparently being 14 allows me to not have an opinion according to MrKisstoefur.
> Sorry (-｡-;



Don't listen to MrKisstoefur.
He has no right to say who can or cannot post and whether or not their opinion matters.

On topic:
I watched Pewdiepie sometimes...just not enough to warrant me actually liking him or watching him regularly.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 23, 2014)

Taycat said:


> Don't listen to MrKisstoefur.
> He has no right to say who can or cannot post and whether or not their opinion matters.


*insert grumbling here*
Blargggggggggggggg

Yeah your right ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *insert grumbling here*
> Blargggggggggggggg
> 
> Yeah your right ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


Did you really take what he said seriously? All he said that he can't take the opinion you have about pewdiepie seriously. Doesn't mean you have to shut up and stop posting your opinions because of one goddamn person


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Did you really take what he said seriously? All he said that he can't take the opinion you have about pewdiepie seriously. Doesn't mean you have to shut up and stop posting your opinions because of one goddamn person



^^^

Bada bing, bada boom. Realest chick in the room.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 23, 2014)

Melleia said:


> It's people's perception of comedy, and what is funny.
> Personally I have a really dark sense of humor and I can actually take a joke. (Unlike what seems like a lot of people on here)
> 
> I know what the difference between a joke and a serious rape/sexist/racist/homophobic..etc comment is.
> ...



I understand that people can have a different sense in humor, and personally PewDiePie's style of "comedy" really doesn't appeal to me, however I'm not saying that if you LIKE it that I will look down on you because we all find different things funny. I'm just saying his rape jokes that he made like 1 or 2 years back just weren't funny at all... How could you find it funny? Dark sense of humor or not, it's not really a situation to joke about or take lightly.

Yes, and I KNOW PewDiePie probably didn't mean what he said, but there is that famous phrase... "Think before you speak". He could have EASILY edited the jokes or comments out, so nobody took it the wrong way. Yes, it was just a joke, but it's still something you really shouldn't joke about... I don't know how I can stress this enough. 

Yes, parents CAN do that... But kids are kids. If you tell them "no, you can't do that", they're gonna try and find a way around it and do it behind your back, at least most people will. I'm not saying he's trying to raise those kids, because yes it IS ultimately down to the parents, but what is worrying is how people say that a lot of YouTubers are like their "idols" now, so really, Felix should be doing a good job to be a good role model for his viewers, especially if he knows that they are all very young. 

I'm not saying that "profanities" are exclusively swear words. I also mean like sex, violence, you know... "bad" things, things that we are surrounded by a lot in the world. I'm just saying that I personally find it funny when a person can tell a joke without having to spout a lot of swear words or use other such profanities along the way. And that's how it should be, in my opinion. 



Jarrad said:


> I feel as though a lot of people just complain about comedy because they're bored and they can.
> 
> If somebody had told a dark joke 10 years ago and nobody found it funny, it would awkwardly pass by. Now, there'd be on average 25-60 paragraphs of dull boring people complaining and voicing their unwanted opinions.



No no, I'm not complaining about PewDiePie's "comedy" because I'm bored and because I can. I'm complaining because it's wrong and I don't think what he is doing is right. Dark jokes do NOT have to include such things about rape. They don't. You can easily tell a dark joke without having to make jokes of such serious things. I just don't think it's right and the only reason people take a stand now is because they are fed up of people just joking about serious things that affect and damage lives. I have blonde hair and I have people throw blonde jokes at me all the time: I don't care because I know that's only a stereotype and that it's untrue. You can argue it's OFFENSIVE, yes, but I know it's a joke and having blonde hair is not going to change my life. That's the thing...


----------

